# Elevated feeding help



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I've been feeding my dog out of an elevated bowl for years because I was told it's healthier for large breeds, but my question is what it the proper height for feeding a GSD? 

I'll assume most of our GSDs are in a similar height range. Draco is probably around 30 inches to the withers and 110 lbs, so I guess if your dog is within breed standard I would just add like an inch to the height of what works for you? 

I'm going to make something to put his bowl on and I'm not sure how high to make it yet.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Edit, he is 28" tall


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I used to feed my Great Dane, and previous two GSDs from elevated bowls, but evidently the current thinking is that elevated bowls are not needed. I feed my new girl as my breeder did; 2 cups of kibble soaked for 15 minutes in two cups of water, with bowl on the floor. Twice daily. No strenuous exercise before or after meals. Who knows, the recommendations may change tomorrow regarding elevated bowls! I did feed my one French Bulldog from elevated bowls her entire life, because she had terrible reflux. Zantac twice a day as well.


----------



## GeorgeMichaelElkanich (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the infiormation....


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think the bloat research suggests there may be a slightly higher incidence of bloat with elevated bowls (but no one is sure if there's really causation because the causes of bloat are still a big mystery with lots of theories, but not much substantiation). OTOH, some of the spinal research suggests they may benefit older pets with arthritis by reducing strain (and _maybe _protect against future arthritis by reducing that repetitive strain over a lifetime...but as with all things arthritis, it's a "maybe" because it's a multifaceted disease). 

Pick your issue, I guess. 

I do use them, mainly because nearly all my seniors have had arthritis, and none of my dogs has ever bloated, so it's a risk/benefit calculation. If one of mine ever bloats, I may change my mind on that.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

By the way, this is a pretty interesting (and readable) critique of the Purdue study that was the source of the advice to stop feeding in elevated bowls -- it suggests the conclusion may have been flawed, even as to bloat itself:
https://yourolddog.com/raised-dog-bowls/

I think the most we can say is there may be a statistical correlation. Statistical correlations aren't always meaningful -- polio researchers once thought ice cream caused polio because statistically most children who contracted it had recently eaten some (because it was summer, and THAT was the real clue about causation that was lost in the ice cream statistical correlation). I always remind myself of this example when I'm tempted to jump upon a statistical correlation like the bloat-elevated feeding one. Correlations are sometimes just opaque clues, and bloat is still pretty mysterious.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah I’ve heard just the opposite, that their stomachs are most in line when standing and eating while laying down can let their stomachs roll freely, which is not good.

I’m not sure, but my dog has issues with coughing, gagging and excessive burping when his food bowl is on the ground or too high.


----------

